# Best route to the Algarve



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi again, we are now considering winter in portugal and would like to know which is the best route through Spain to reach the Algarve. Have any of you seasoned travellers got a favourite route that gets you there without too much hassle with good stopping places on the way. My wife is not over keen on mountains so we try to avoid high places if possible. Rosmic


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Last year our outward route was via Haro, Salamanca, and Evora, using stopovers at each of those towns.

Returning we travelled via Seville, stopping at Caceres, Salamanca, and Haro again.

This was after coming down through France. If you are using the ferry direct to Santander, then you may not want to use Haro, which in any case I have just found out is closed when we may travel this year, early January.

Last year we used the motorways and found those in Portugal very pricey, one of the reasons for returning via Seville.

We were heading for Turiscampo btw, near Lagos, which makes using the Evora route more sensible really.

HTH

Paul


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Having done most routes down to the Algarve over the past 6 years my preferred route would be
Calais, Rouen, Le Mans, Tours then the N10 down to Biaritz, we usually stop at the aire at Nuilly Pont Pierre then Biaritz for a night or two.
Then across Spain by way of Vittoria, good aire but have not used this one , Palencia, another good aire handy for town then either a stop at Salamanca at Hotel Regio which is handy for the bus into town or more likely at Caceres where there is a lovely free aire very handy for the old town.

From Caceres it is an easy drive to the Algarve being virtually free motorway all the way.

This route can be done almost toll free but it is worth the few euros to use the toll road crossing into Spain then head towards Pamplona initially before heading to Vittoria and you avoid the toll road. 

RD


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We returned just pver a week ago...

We went Santander stopping the first night at Salamanca (we stayed for two days) and then thrashed it towrds Seville and hung a right towards Portugal doing 470 miles in one day. We stayed then at Luz for a few days (our daughter was getting married at nearby Lagoa)

For the record we then returned via the west coast for the rest of our holiday (one month)


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

04HBG said:


> Having done most routes down to the Algarve over the past 6 years my preferred route would be
> Calais, Rouen, Le Mans, Tours then the N10 down to Biaritz, we usually stop at the aire at Nuilly Pont Pierre then Biaritz for a night or two.
> Then across Spain by way of Vittoria, good aire but have not used this one , Palencia, another good aire handy for town then either a stop at Salamanca at Hotel Regio which is handy for the bus into town or more likely at Caceres where there is a lovely free aire very handy for the old town.
> 
> ...


Obviously because we live in France from Hendaye this is the return route we took last year on our first visit to the Algarve. It is a very easy route and we will be doing the same this December. When we set off we went through Spain and then turned right towards Portugal and then via Evora (Beautiful place) but found this route a bit arduous as we wanted to get to the Algarve as soon as possible, plus the Diesel is cheaper in Spain


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

"plus the Diesel is cheaper in Spain"

Too right - we paid Euro 1.04 a litre and didnt realise it was dearer in Portugal so neglected to fill up before we got to the Algarve where it was Euro 1.19 ish


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

04HBG said:


> Having done most routes down to the Algarve over the past 6 years my preferred route would be
> Calais, Rouen, Le Mans, Tours then the N10 down to Biaritz, we usually stop at the aire at Nuilly Pont Pierre then Biaritz for a night or two.
> Then across Spain by way of Vittoria, good aire but have not used this one , Palencia, another good aire handy for town then either a stop at Salamanca at Hotel Regio which is handy for the bus into town or more likely at Caceres where there is a lovely free aire very handy for the old town.
> 
> ...


This is more or less the route that we took, however if you do use this one and intend to use a tom tom, be careful at Vittoria and use a map etc as the tom tom doesn't (or didn't work) from there until Biarritz. Also for the return journey search this forum ref the underpass at Rouen we and others on here nearly had a cabriolet MH :wink:


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*Rouen*

Thanks Briarose, we had a similar experience coming home from Spain in April. We wanted to get to Montville, the opposite side of Rouen to where we were so put the Tom Tom on & were taken on two routes both ending with a bridge too low to go under!!! so had to go up and round meeting the dreaded underpass which we managed to avoid fortunately. ROSMIC


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

1302 said:


> We returned just pver a week ago...
> 
> We went Santander stopping the first night at Salamanca (we stayed for two days) and then thrashed it towrds Seville and hung a right towards Portugal doing 470 miles in one day. We stayed then at Luz for a few days (our daughter was getting married at nearby Lagoa)
> 
> For the record we then returned via the west coast for the rest of our holiday (one month)


Hi we are thinking of doing the same.Is the west worth a lookin?


----------

